# Homesless Man With Golden Voice



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Great voice. That guy sounds to intelligent and personable to be out living on the streets. I would totally hire him for television or radio work, if he wasnt on drugs.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

"Dave and Jimmy Radio Show" The homeless man with the awesome voice will be in our studio at 7:15am tomorrow. We're going to find some way to help this guy!" Facebook wall post at around 3:15PM earlier today

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dave-a...6092235?v=wall

This video is going viral


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Mattones said:


> "Dave and Jimmy Radio Show" The homeless man with the awesome voice will be in our studio at 7:15am tomorrow. We're going to find some way to help this guy!" Facebook wall post at around 3:15PM earlier today
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dave-a...6092235?v=wall
> 
> This video is going viral










...good for him


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's sh*t like this that really makes me appreciate YouTube, Facebook, etc.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mattones, damn... you ain't kiddin'!

I just checked out the YouTube video and it's going nuts... a person posting on it every second.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Told Yah it wa son Yahoo and such few hours ago.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice voice.He went to school and chose to throw it all away with drugs and alcohol. I don't feel sorry for him one bit.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

MPG said:


> Nice voice.He went to school and chose to throw it all away with drugs and alcohol. I don't feel sorry for him one bit.


Oh what the f*ck ever man...

Latest: I just checked back and the video hits went from 130,000 to 268,000 in a half hour.

That's 8,000 hits per minute... 130 hits per second!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hes going to get hired somewhere and start to get popular. Hes going to get so popular that he will eventually land some big time gig and become a millionaire. After that he is going to be on cloud 9 for awhile, but he is going to grow tired of people asking him if hes that dude with the amazing voice. He is going to hate what he has become. Nothing more than a voice, nobody will see him for what he is, just a voice. Then on a cold winter night, hes going to drive downtown and score some Heroin. Hes going to waste every dime he has on drugs and booze, and we will see him back on the roadside in 5 years.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Nice voice.He went to school and chose to throw it all away with drugs and alcohol. I don't feel sorry for him one bit.


Oh what the f*ck ever man...

Latest: I just checked back and the video hits went from 130,000 to 268,000 in a half hour.

That's 8,000 hits per minute... 130 hits per second!








[/quote]

Whats the problem?

If he got f&^ked by the economy, lost his job or something like that, I'd be happy to throw him some $$.

In the real world, he threw it all away. He dug himself into the hole and apparently none of his friends or family cared enough to help him. Theres a reason why.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Other than looking like a ring-tailed Lemur on crack, he seems like a good dude. MPG I can pretty much say that this f*cker will eventually be making more money than you and I, very soon.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Other than looking like a ring-tailed Lemur on crack, he seems like a good dude. MPG I can pretty much say that this f*cker will eventually be making more money than you and I, very soon.


Definitely, hes very talented at what he does.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He's not on there asking for you to give him money.
He's saying he wants a chance at a job.

So he 'threw his life away on drugs and alcohol.'
Then he got off of it... hell, that deserves a lot of respect IMO.

For a lot of years my hair was down to my elbows and I was strung out on drugs and head swimming on booze too.
I pulled my head out of my ass and got my sh*t fairly well together... I'm not asking for respect, recognition or anything else from anybody.
If I want something, I'll make it happen for myself.

Nor do I refer to my years of being drugged out as _"throwing my life away."_ 
It was a stage and I learned a lot from it. A hell of a lot.
I wouldn't want to relive those years, and I'm extremely happy that I ended that lifestyle, but I don't regret it one bit.

But enough on that... I bet the guy has over a million hits by morning.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Man, having hair up to your elbows doesnt make you badass. It makes you a fagat or a drag queen in Arizona.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Where did I say "badass?" you silly little boi... get back to your video games, it's gonna be beddy-bye time soon.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

god bless that guy, i can tell you right now he will get somewhere big with this, just watch and mark my words.

i wish someone would discover me like this, iam the basketball god, but yet iam not in the NBA...iam a basketball genies, and its really a waste that someone like me with this much talent can't play in the NBA.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> god bless that guy, i can tell you right now he will get somewhere big with this, just watch and mark my words.
> 
> i wish someone would discover me like this, iam the basketball god, but yet iam not in the NBA...*iam a basketball* *genies*, and its really a waste that someone like me with this much talent can't play in the NBA.


If your a basketball genie you should just wish yourself into the NBA.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

danny sorry meant to say baskeball genius.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its okay man, just dont do it again.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Other than looking like a ring-tailed Lemur on crack
























....that had me lol for real


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

there is alot of people like this in the world, that god has blessed them with true talent in what ever that might be, sports, music, dance, drawing, and ect ect..but they just have never gotten the opportunity, to be able to show them selfs and so on...and especially in america there is alot of politicts involved and you have to know the right people and have connections..it's sad tho but this is how it is.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

but god blesses only the 5 percent of the whole population in the world with true talent.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Shut the f*ck up. If you really are THAT good and really want it, you can get it. FACT. You know how to speak English, go talk to people. Post some of your skills on youtube. Make a few calls. Im guessing your just an overconfident chump, whos probably average at best anyways, otherwise you would be out showing off those skills to pay those bills.

If your really that good RB, make a youtube video of the next game you play. If your skilled, I will do every thing in my power to get your name out. I build crowds for a living. GUARANTEED. What do you do guaranteed. Send me the video. I want to be the dude credited for discovering the next big basketball sensation, or the dude laughing at some CHUMP who thinks hes all that but isnt.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Shut the f*ck up. If you really are THAT good and really want it, you can get it. FACT. You know how to speak English, go talk to people. Post some of your skills on youtube. Make a few calls. Im guessing your just an overconfident chump, whos probably average at best anyways, otherwise you would be out showing off those skills to pay those bills.


you have no idea what you are talking about.. there is alot of people that know what i can do, there is alot of politics involved in this , but i will not go in to it and go back and forth with you with this.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Columbus baby....just a few exits from where i live LOL

i heard on a local station (the most popular in C-bus) talking about him but they dont have any extra money to hire him...but a lady called in and offered 15,000 dollars for the year for him to get a job there....ill let you guys know how it turns out


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Shut the f*ck up. If you really are THAT good and really want it, you can get it. FACT. You know how to speak English, go talk to people. Post some of your skills on youtube. Make a few calls. Im guessing your just an overconfident chump, whos probably average at best anyways, otherwise you would be out showing off those skills to pay those bills.


you have no idea what you are talking about.. there is alot of people that know what i can do, there is alot of politics involved in this , but i will not go in to it and go back and forth with you with this.
[/quote]

You dont want it badly enough. End Of Story. Have fun being another chump.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I know where his paychecks will be going


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

i would have changed the basketball game forever.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Your piranhas needed to be on the biggest loser show


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Your piranhas needed to be on the biggest loser show


my piranhas needed to be in the record books for the biggest red bellys in the world.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

if i were ever be in charge of piranhas in a huge public aquarium , you would see pirayas that i would grow over 36 inches, you would see cariba that are over 20 inches, you would see terns that are over 24 inches, you would see red bellies that are over 18 inches,you would see these sizes if iam the keeper of the piranhas in a public aquarium.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If I were ever in charge of Madam Petits Brothel in Nevada, RB's mom would see a cack over 15 inches.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

off topic much lol hahaha


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

There's a lot going on behind the scenes with this guy and the users of Reddit. Look at all the updates. Link from Reddit



Piranha_man said:


> I bet the guy has over a million hits by morning.


Oh and p-man was right.. 1,166,834 hits.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool story..I hope he is well!!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> There's a lot going on behind the scenes with this guy and the users of Reddit. Look at all the updates. Link from Reddit


and thats the radio station i was talking about


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

CNN has it up...

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/offbeat/2011/01/04/moos.magic.voice.cnn&iref=NS1


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

On live right now.

http://www.wnci.com/mediaplayer/?station=WNCI-FM&action=listenlive&channel_title=

Danny should do his documentary on this guy... Starting now before he hits it big..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

0S1R1S said:


> I bet the guy has over a million hits by morning.


Oh and p-man was right.. 1,166,834 hits.
[/quote]

sh*t man... blew away my expectations...
His video has *4,561,566* hits now!









_Unbefuckinglievable!_


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

He has been offered a job by the Cleveland Cavaliers and theres a house in the offer to boot.

That was fast.

http://nba.fanhouse.com/2011/01/05/ted-williams-homeless-internet-sensation-offered-job-by-cavali/?synd=1


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

He has been offered a lot more than that. Voice over jobs in holly wood,commercials,trip to Hawaii, laptops, management, etc etc.....


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

According to TMZ he is flying to NY tomorrow to be on the Today show, but is having trouble getting a flight because he doesn't have an ID.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

http://cnettv.cnet.com/av/video/cbsnews/atlantis2/cbsnews_player_embed.swf

LINK


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Haha I used to take that exit home when I lived on Summit street. Voice is awesome and he could definately get some work on radio commercials or voice overs.

By the way, Dave & jimmy suck ass and so does 97.9. But glad the guy has some doors opening up for him and life is turning more positive.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like he not only landed a job as an announcer for the NBA Cleveland Caveliers, but they also gave him a free house in Cleveland.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
also on MSNBC: http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/409163...-today_people/
news link below:
http://www.montrealgazette.com/sport...960/story.html
"A homeless panhandler with a golden voice was looking for a break - and it appears he has received a big one.

Ted Williams, discovered on the streets of Columbus, Ohio, became an Internet sensation this week after a video of his uncanny radio-voice was posted online, reportedly resulting in a job offer and a house from the Cleveland Cavaliers NBA team.

"The Cleveland Cavaliers just offered me a full-time job and a house! A house! A house!" said a stunned Williams on radio station WNCI.

A caller to the show who said she represented the Cavs, offered Williams a full-time job doing voice-over work for the team and a free home in Cleveland, the New York Post reported.

Stationed on a highway exit ramp carrying a hand-scrawled cardboard sign touting his "God-given gift of voice," a dishevelled-looking Williams with stringy hair and a camouflage coat was recorded last month offering up his sweet sounding baritone to passing commuters for spare change.

"When you're listening to nothing but the best of oldies, you're listening to Magic 98.9," he says into the camera.

The 97-second clip - posted Monday by the Columbus Dispatch newspaper - was filmed on a whim by the Dispatch's videographer Doral Chenoweth III.

Within hours, Facebook posts and Twitter exclamations turned Williams into an international sensation.

"We run into these guys at the exit ramps and we pretty much ignore them," said Chenoweth, in a Dispatch story. "This guy was using his talent."

Williams, a native of Brooklyn, New York, became infatuated with radio at age 14 during a field trip that included a talk with a station announcer who looked nothing like his voice would suggest, he says on the video.

"He said to me: 'Radio is defined (as) theatre of (the) mind,'" Williams says. "I can't be an actor; I can't be an on-air (television) personality.

"The voice became something of a development."

Williams says he attended broadcasting school but doesn't elaborate on the video. He once worked filling in on overnight shifts in Columbus at WVKO (1580 AM), a former soul-music station now offering Catholic programming.

Problems with drugs, alcohol and "a few other things" derailed his ambitions long ago, he says, but he recently marked two years of sobriety.

"I'm trying hard to get it back," Williams says.

If the reports are accurate, he just may have."


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Jesus Christ, hes an effin Mama's Boy.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Jesus Christ, hes an effin Mama's Boy.


What do you expect, Shes like 93 and he hasent seen her in forever. lol.

f*cker has 9 kids though. Shoulda figured.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If any of you have a talent, pose as a homeless man near an exit and ask your friend to tape it and put it on youtube. My buddy is an amazing piano player, we are wheeling a keyboard to the exit as we speak.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> If any of you have a talent, pose as a homeless man near an exit and ask your friend to tape it and put it on youtube. My buddy is an amazing piano player, we are wheeling a keyboard to the exit as we speak.


Which exit so I can drive by and steal his gear. jk


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

OVER SEVEN AND A HALF MILLION HITS!

This has got to be one of the most viral YouTube videos in history.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> i would have changed the *over feeding the f*ck out of fish *game forever.


Dude chill out...... we get it you feed your fish well!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

He just won the lottery , good for him I say


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Hate to piss on the fire, but.. Mr. Williams was convicted of armed robbery, assault, battery theft and possession. Let's hope he doesn't relapse.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

figures


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> figures


x2


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

At least he's not a rapist...

So he was on drugs and did some illegal things... if he's straightened up and living honestly now (which he obviously is if he's panhandling instead of robbing)... I hope the best for him.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> At least he's not a rapist...
> 
> So he was on drugs and did some illegal things... if he's straightened up and living honestly now (which he obviously is if he's panhandling instead of robbing)... I hope the best for him.


x2...well said P-man


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

relapse? are you nuts? wtf does this guy have to armed rob for? he just got a house and a pimp job, probably mad royalties from youtube and an ill amount of side work for movies, tv shows...etc...desperate people commit crimes, how many well off people are snatching purses in the streets?

the drugs thing is a legit concern, but as far as being a criminal, im sure he's not going to be sticking up 7/11's for twinkies and 50 bucks anymore.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> relapse? are you nuts? wtf does this guy have to armed rob for? he just got a house and a pimp job, probably mad royalties from youtube and an ill amount of side work for movies, tv shows...etc...desperate people commit crimes, how many well off people are snatching purses in the streets?the drugs thing is a legit concern, but as far as being a criminal, im sure he's not going to be sticking up 7/11's for twinkies and 50 bucks anymore.


Of course I'm talking about a drug relapse. Hardcore drug addicted felons commit theft and robbery to support an illegitimate habit because they don't have a legitimate job. Now he has all this free sh*t being thrown at him - and all I'm saying is - cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

0S1R1S said:


> relapse? are you nuts? wtf does this guy have to armed rob for? he just got a house and a pimp job, probably mad royalties from youtube and an ill amount of side work for movies, tv shows...etc...desperate people commit crimes, how many well off people are snatching purses in the streets?the drugs thing is a legit concern, but as far as being a criminal, im sure he's not going to be sticking up 7/11's for twinkies and 50 bucks anymore.


Of course I'm talking about a drug relapse. Hardcore drug addicted felons commit theft and robbery to support an illegitimate habit because they don't have a legitimate job. Now he has all this free sh*t being thrown at him - and all I'm saying is - cocaine is a hell of a drug.
[/quote]

Exactly what I said he is going to do


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This scum bag piece of sh*t committed armed robbery, who the f*ck does he think he is, committing robberies like that. I say we revoke all his deals, decline his all expense payed trip to the dentist to fix his teeth, give him a bump of heroin ON THE MOTHERFUCKIN HOUSE, and turn him back onto the street.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> This scum bag piece of sh*t committed armed robbery, who the f*ck does he think he is, committing robberies like that. I say we revoke all his deals, decline his all expense payed trip to the dentist to fix his teeth, give him a bump of heroin ON THE MOTHERFUCKIN HOUSE, and turn him back onto the street.


you are a pretty funny guy danny


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

i don't understand why some of you are talking about his past or if he's gonna have a relapse. This guy only wants a damn job. He's not asking for your money, respect or pity. He wants to work and get his life back on track so stop bashing him morons. Everyone derserves a second chance in life. If you don't think so, scew you


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

matc said:


> i don't understand why some of you are talking about his past or if he's gonna have a relapse. This guy only wants a damn job. He's not asking for your money, respect or pity. He wants to work and get his life back on track so stop bashing him morons. Everyone derserves a second chance in life. If you don't think so, scew you


That's because some people just feel the need to piss on people's attempts to better themselves.
Usually a sign of having nothing going for themselves, so when they see somebody who does have something to offer, they want to cut it down.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nearly 12 million hits already!
Now _that's_ VIRAL!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

matc said:


> i don't understand why some of you are talking about his past or if he's gonna have a relapse. This guy only wants a damn job. He's not asking for your money, respect or pity. He wants to work and get his life back on track so stop bashing him morons. Everyone derserves a second chance in life. If you don't think so, scew you


Why is everyone getting on the defensive? I didn't bash him. I said I *HOPE *he doesn't (it's called a rational thought). The fact of the matter is - he was a criminal - *FACT *- and you have known him for what, 2 days because of a 4 minutes youtube clip? And without even knowing or caring if he was a criminal - he gained massive support from an audience who knew nothing of him. I never said that I didn't think he deserved another chance. I'm glad for this second chance - and all I'm saying, is that I hope that he *DOESN'T F*CK UP WHAT HAS BEEN GIVEN TO HIM*.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

0S1R1S said:


> i don't understand why some of you are talking about his past or if he's gonna have a relapse. This guy only wants a damn job. He's not asking for your money, respect or pity. He wants to work and get his life back on track so stop bashing him morons. Everyone derserves a second chance in life. If you don't think so, scew you


Why is everyone getting on the defensive? I didn't bash him. I said I *HOPE *he doesn't (it's called a rational thought). The fact of the matter is - he was a criminal - *FACT *- and you have known him for what, 2 days because of a 4 minutes youtube clip? And without even knowing or caring if he was a criminal - he gained massive support from an audience who knew nothing of him. I never said that I didn't think he deserved another chance. I'm glad for this second chance - and all I'm saying, is that I hope that he *DOESN'T F*CK UP WHAT HAS BEEN GIVEN TO HIM*.
[/quote]

I wasn't specifically speaking to you either but I feel a lot of negative comments about this guy. I don't care at all about the minor crimes he commited, what's important is that he seems to be willing to get a new life. I'm just glad for him and like you said, I hope he'll use his youtube fame wisely.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> i don't understand why some of you are talking about his past or if he's gonna have a relapse. This guy only wants a damn job. He's not asking for your money, respect or pity. He wants to work and get his life back on track so stop bashing him morons. Everyone derserves a second chance in life. If you don't think so, scew you


That's because some people just feel the need to piss on people's attempts to better themselves.
Usually a sign of having nothing going for themselves, so when they see somebody who does have something to offer, they want to cut it down.
[/quote]

You're right and isn't it annoying when people dig into the past of others to find some sh*t ? Happens all the time when some people get instant fame or recognition


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

matc said:


> I wasn't specifically speaking to you either but I feel a lot of negative comments about this guy. *I don't care at all about the minor crimes he commited* , what's important is that he seems to be willing to get a new life. I'm just glad for him and like you said, I hope he'll use his youtube fame wisely.


I dont consider armed robbery, assault, battery, and theft to be minor crimes, niether does the government. I wish him the best but i dont expect much.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Good for him, everyone deserves a second chance. only time will tell if he takes the opportunity he has in front of him and runs with it


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^ if you condsider those as major crimes then how do you consider actual major crimes like rape or murder ?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

matc said:


> ^ if you condsider those as major crimes then how do you consider actual major crimes like rape or murder ?


Punishable by death







especially child molesters


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> ^ if you condsider those as major crimes then how do you consider actual major crimes like rape or murder ?


Punishable by death







especially child molesters
[/quote]

x2


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ba20, if i was living in a box with dirty clothes and hadn't eaten in a week, i'd hold someone up for some cash or some food to...a major crime to you (society) is just a way to live another day for people in that situation...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> I wasn't specifically speaking to you either but I feel a lot of negative comments about this guy. *I don't care at all about the minor crimes he commited* , what's important is that he seems to be willing to get a new life. I'm just glad for him and like you said, I hope he'll use his youtube fame wisely.


I dont consider armed robbery, assault, battery, and theft to be minor crimes, niether does the government. I wish him the best but i dont expect much.








[/quote]

If you don't expect much from convicted felons, don't expect much from me either then.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I am so sick of hearing about this story. It's such a rags to riches story. Makes me wanna puke. Why dont they just burn his body and heat someones home who actually does something for society other then smell like 3 day old carp and pee and sing...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Central said:


> I am so sick of hearing about this story. It's such a rags to riches story. Makes me wanna puke. Why dont they just burn his body and heat someones home who actually does something for society other then smell like 3 day old carp and pee and sing...


Well, your wish just came true.
YouTube has taken his video off their site.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Good job youtube. We need to stop rewarding bums, and start rewarding the fine young men and women who work hard at school, only to be stuck in less than appealing jobs with a payout to match.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

the internet is a powerful thing...one day this guy is on a corner begging for change, within a week he has a house and a job...thats crazy


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't matter anywayPman, He got a job and a house out of the deal and more than likely gets his life on track. People need to blame someone for their lack of acomplishment in life and when they run out of that they start attacking someone or something that they feel had it "easier" than they do. God forbid any of you need a second chance in life or make mistakes and by a stroke of luck get a opportunity to make it right. If he does succeed then none of you will give him one bit of that accomplishment to his doing while at every moment waiting and I'm sure secretly wishing he fucks it up. Then sit and be miserable wondering why you never got that opportunity at your couch at home pissing and moaning on a Internet forum. When if you used that energy constructively and maybe put yourself in a position to get a break ..... Well who knows? Most would rather just piss and moan about others.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Don't matter anywayPman, He got a job and a house out of the deal and more than likely gets his life on track. People need to blame someone for their lack of acomplishment in life and when they run out of that they start attacking someone or something that they feel had it "easier" than they do. God forbid any of you need a second chance in life or make mistakes and by a stroke of luck get a opportunity to make it right. If he does succeed then none of you will give him one bit of that accomplishment to his doing while at every moment waiting and I'm sure secretly wishing he fucks it up. Then sit and be miserable wondering why you never got that opportunity at your couch at home pissing and moaning on a Internet forum. When if you used that energy constructively and maybe put yourself in a position to get a break ..... Well who knows? Most would rather just piss and moan about others.


Well said.

Reason Yotuube took the video off is because that guy who posted it is making a KILLING off the views!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

How much you get per view mattones??


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Don't matter anywayPman, He got a job and a house out of the deal and more than likely gets his life on track. People need to blame someone for their lack of acomplishment in life and when they run out of that they start attacking someone or something that they feel had it "easier" than they do. God forbid any of you need a second chance in life or make mistakes and by a stroke of luck get a opportunity to make it right. If he does succeed then none of you will give him one bit of that accomplishment to his doing while at every moment waiting and I'm sure secretly wishing he fucks it up. Then sit and be miserable wondering why you never got that opportunity at your couch at home pissing and moaning on a Internet forum. When if you used that energy constructively and maybe put yourself in a position to get a break ..... Well who knows? Most would rather just piss and moan about others.


Your looking at this wrong, This is how i see it, This Guy who would rather beg for change than get a job doing something he doesnt necessarily want to do, is now being given a free ride in more ways than one. Everyone has had there tax dollars go to pay to feed and house him while he sat in prison doing nothing. Then once he gets out he becomes homeless, for whatever reason no one wants to help him. Im saying on cold days he stayed in homeless shelters there goes more of my tax dollars.

Everyone here should know by now nothing in life is free and his handout is going to cost everyone of us in some way, Ei when the price of mac and cheese goes up 

I hope he does well and runs with this but look up what statistics show about ex felons.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think I'm looking at this any way different than how it is. He wasn't begging for change.... He knew he had a talent and in the situation he was in put it out there in hopes to get what he was looking for. He succeeded and instead of people saying congratulating things they instantly search for a criminal record and ways to somehow justify their jealousy. It's so blatantly obvious that Stevie Wonder could see it.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

In time you'll see, ill be sure of it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> I don't think I'm looking at this any way different than how it is. He wasn't begging for change.... He knew he had a talent and in the situation he was in put it out there in hopes to get what he was looking for. He succeeded and instead of people saying congratulating things they instantly search for a criminal record and ways to somehow justify their jealousy. It's so blatantly obvious that Stevie Wonder could see it.


This and your previous post were worded perfectly IMO.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Whats wrong with having rich parents who send you to college? I have rich parents, but they only payed for 20 percent of my financial needs at school. If I had kids ever, and was rich, I would send my kids to college. Is that a bad thing? In the game of life, kids who go to college sometimes stand a better chance of having something to fall back on if smoking crack in a toolshed fails them. I would want my kids to have a chance.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Rich kid gets the blame ?

Well at least that rich kid is doing something whether he is spending his parents money or taking over the family business. The rich kid is paying taxes and isnt dragging the country down like this change begging felon is.







Im just about done talking about this i wish him the best and truely hope he succeeds and does well, but ive seen old friends ruin opportunitys that most would kill for.

Sound like someone wishes they had rich parents that would give them a hand up on life


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

According to Piranha Man, he moved out when he was 16 to go live in a toolshed with his buddies. I bet mom was real happy that Ol' Dave dropped out of school to go live in a tool shed, in his words "on the side of the road". I mean I can appreciate you found success, but for me I want success while im still young so I can enjoy it more thoroughly. Not when Im a up there in my late 30s early 40s. Your boy be making 10 grand a year, sitting on his computer. Kaplow! I dont have a real job cause im in school. STAY IN SCHOOL K. What were you doing at 20? Getting a felony?

The only reason I am getting defensive is because I know that rich parents crap was a shot at me, and it hurt my feelings. Really Badly.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> In time you'll see, ill be sure of it


I'm sure your sure....cause if he takes this job and runs with it you all look like fools.

My whole point is he never hid his past from anyone....never claimed that life was unfair and fucked him over unjustly...never claimed that he got a bum rap and the criminal charges against him a lie. If that was case then I would be right along side of you saying that he don't deserve any of this. HOWEVER.....he came right out and said I am a former alcoholic and drug addict and I fucked up my life and I am just looking for the opportunity to turn my own life around. What I ask is so f*cking wrong with that?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

u guys keep bring up these "felonies"......he has no violent crimes...the only things he has gotten in trouble for is theft and burglary...never had weapon or hurt anyone...the internet lies about crap....and i doubt anyone here has gone through half what he has....now granted some of it was poor choices but EVERYONE is entitled to a second chance

and to anyone that complains about him getting one....if u were in his shoes you would be hoping and praying for you second chance


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> u guys keep bring up these "felonies"......he has no violent crimes...the only things he has gotten in trouble for is theft and burglary...never had weapon or hurt anyone...the internet lies about crap....and i doubt anyone here has gone through half what he has....now granted some of it was poor choices but EVERYONE is entitled to a second chance
> 
> and to anyone that complains about him getting one....if u were in his shoes you would be hoping and praying for you second chance


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

At the end of the day the big names that are willing to pay this dudes salary could give a fat rats ass about his past, and we shouldnt either. I personally was just trying to make fun of him .


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> At the end of the day the big names that are willing to pay this dudes salary could give a fat rats ass about his past, and we shouldnt either. I personally was just trying to make fun of him .


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> According to Piranha Man, he moved out when he was 16 to go live in a toolshed with his buddies. I bet mom was real happy that Ol' Dave dropped out of school to go live in a tool shed, in his words "on the side of the road". I mean I can appreciate you found success, but for me I want success while im still young so I can enjoy it more thoroughly. Not when Im a up there in my late 30s early 40s. Your boy be making 10 grand a year, sitting on his computer. Kaplow! I dont have a real job cause im in school. STAY IN SCHOOL K. What were you doing at 20? Getting a felony?
> 
> The only reason I am getting defensive is because I know that rich parents crap was a shot at me, and it hurt my feelings. Really Badly.


You're right man, you're a much better person than I.
You contribute SO much more to society.
I'm a loser because my situation was so bad at home that a toolshed was a better option.

I'm going to give up the two business empires I've built, sell my home and cars,get out of the public service/search and rescue I do, and get myself a little place where I can sit and make sarcastic posts on a fish forum all day, adding nothing that's beneficial to anybody... just hang out in the lounge and be a dumbass.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ya know, I kinda had an epiphany earlier today.

I was out on a call with a client, going over some important business.
During a break I was taking a moment to do some texting, transferring some stuff to my schedule book, etc.

I caught myself, right in the middle of all that, thinking about Danny Tanner.








I was like _"WTF?"_








I'm sitting here, going over stuff that's of great importance to my company, and I'm being bombarded with thoughts about Danny Tanner on P-Fury??









Then it hit me.
I'm sitting there with people that are imperative to very important decisions in not only MY life, but also the lives of _everybody_ who's involved with my companies... and I'm investing brain power into the shenanigans of Danny Tanner!

Then I put the whole thing into perspective for a moment.

43 year old guy with plenty on his plate (it's not like I have no life... lol) who posts on a fish forum, taking to heart jesting from a kid.
Needless to say, I felt pretty foolish once it all sunk in.









Danny, you're alright in my book man...
You've definitely got a way with words.
So much so that you made me take a second look at things...!

I've said it before... if he somehow finds a way to use those talents in the business (or other) world to his benefit, I believe he'll be able to do remarkable things.

Harness that talent and energy Danny Tanner... harness it!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You thought of me? In real life? Today!

This changes everything. I mean I have never thought of anyone on here in real life other than RNR once in awhile, but thats because he is so dreamy. Anyways Piranha Man, I would LOVE for a few members on here to take my insults to heart, but not you man. Its mostly for the harmless lawls when it comes to you. I dont really mean it.

Johnny Zanni on the other hand, I hope that guy takes everything I say to heart and cant sleep, and has nightmares. f*ck that guy.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> You thought of me? In real life? Today!
> 
> This changes everything. I mean I have never thought of anyone on here in real life other than RNR once in awhile, but thats because he is so dreamy. Anyways Piranha Man, I would LOVE for a few members on here to take my insults to heart, but not you man. Its mostly for the harmless lawls when it comes to you. I dont really mean it.
> 
> Johnny Zanni on the other hand, I hope that guy takes everything I say to heart and cant sleep, and has nightmares. f*ck that guy.


Copy pasted before the edit.

I am hurt


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Last night I dreamed that Danny Tanner was the President of the United States, only he didn't realize he was the President.
He thought he was the head of a cover-up group organized to destroy the US Government, get rid of all fat US cops, and require a minimum of 7 lawls per US citizen per day.

Upon finally learning that he was indeed the President, Danny Tanner then killed himself, just so's there would be one less American Government person in the world.









Then I woke up.
In a sweat even!

Glad to realize it was a dream and you didn't really kill yourself Danny Tanner!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

OOPS!

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/entertainment/post/2011/01/ted-williams-detained-by-los-angeles-police-after-argument/1


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> OOPS!
> 
> http://content.usatoday.com/communities/entertainment/post/2011/01/ted-williams-detained-by-los-angeles-police-after-argument/1


Looks like it all turned out okay.
Good for Mr. Williams and his family.









In other news: Brittney Spears was seen outside a Hollywood cafe eating a fruit salad...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Also lindsay lohan was spotted shopping at a Dior outlet. All queer **** with jobs at Entertainment weekly proceeded to write 3 page articles after. And all people with simple minds proceeded to buy thousands of copies of that magazine, proving to society that they should be culled.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

OMG... shut up!
Dior, really?

She didn't get those adorable lavender faux snakeskin pumps, did she??










_DID SHE?_


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Come on,

She may be young, but she has MONEY. Who would want to be spotted in those "purple pukes" on Hollywood Blvd? Maybe in Santa Monica HAHA. I would rather be seen in pink chenelle heels than those!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I think they'd be cute with the right outfit.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats true. I have a lavender sleeveless by Dolce that they might go with. You HAVE to have killer legs tho to pull off purple heels.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

looks like the drama is starting already

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhHqbg5X71k9TXqB39


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What a retard. Had the opportunity of a lifetime, yet he chooses to sell his soul and play the stupidity card by participating in this media scum bag drama circus. If he kept his mouth shut, after 48 hours nobody would have gave a f*ck about his incident with his obese daughter who is a poor ambassador for physical sex appeal and fitness.

I absolutely hate the Entertainment/Celebrity/Glamour/Gossip type media. Horrible, disgusting, vile people.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Agreed.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Agreed x3


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ted Williams headed to rehab for drugs and alcohol. According to a press release for the show, Ted has been drinking daily, despite his adamant claims of sobriety.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He can drink, he can even start to use Heroin again. He has a talent, a good one too, he just needs to stay away from the media vultures or else it will be another "15 minutes of fame" story that pop up every now and then. If you have problems, personal issues, or skeletons in the closet its best to not give the gossip parasites anything to feed off of and sort them out privately, not infront of the world. I imagine a lot of doors are starting to close for him, who wants the latest drama spectacle working for them? People wanted the well spoken dude who had fallen on hard times, not the latest controversy. Atleast this is how I see it.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

It seems Dr. Phil is making lots of money of exploiting poor Mr. Williams. Honestly, I feel bad for him now. All this negative media attention, and that goon Dr. Phil is sending him to rehab, and is turning his own family against him. What a media spectacle...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dr.Phil is a fat loser.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Biggest mistake was going on Dr.f*ck


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Biggest mistake was going on Dr.f*ck


agreed straight lighter fluid


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Were is RnR and matc ? I told you he would screw this up and this is only the start just wait it will get better


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Were is RnR and matc ? I told you he would screw this up and this is only the start just wait it will get better


Jynx'R


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> Were is RnR and matc ? I told you he would screw this up and this is only the start just wait it will get better


Well I can't say you didn't say so but I still don't believe that it paints every guy that has fucked up on drugs or alcohol with that brush. I don't think it's over for him yet anyway, America loves the return from Rehab story. I know if I got a bunch of money and sh*t I would have probably hit the dope and booze too. We shall see I guess but I am not too worried really. Two of the guys in this forum that are close to the most successful came from nothing and drugs and alcohol problems. I honestly think he rushed into sh*t waaaay to f*cking fast and tried to fix everything to quick. We shall see though, least I know I know he will have another shot!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I totally agree.
He went from 'on the street' to major celebrity status overnight... and not by his own hard work.
He was basically thrown into it.

It would have worked out much better IMO had he slowly climbed the ladder on his own via his own hard work and dedication to his goal.

He was basically set-up for failure the minute the video went viral.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm here Ba20 lol ! This story's still not over yet...Let's wait


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

uhhhh yeah so can we get back to those purple pumps?? i want to hear what happened to those purple pumps!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Man you should pay this dude 5000 and make a short commerical with him. Hes still hot (as in popular not hot as in sexy), I gurantee a ram air commerical featuring ted williams will garner millions of hits on youtube. Thus, maybe boosting your sales, if anything it will be good for popularity of your invention and a lol or two. I know you already have 500 distributors worldwide exploiting child labor, working round the clock making the ram airs for 3 pennies per day, but still it will be awesome. Joking on the last statement, not joking on the awesome.

Man if I had a business I would totally propose ted williams 5 grand for a short commericial.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Piranha Man you should pay this dude 5000 and make a short commerical with him. Hes still hot (as in popular not hot as in sexy), I gurantee a ram air commerical featuring ted williams will garner millions of hits on youtube. Thus, maybe boosting your sales, if anything it will be good for popularity of your invention and a lol or two. I know you already have 500 distributors worldwide exploiting child labor, working round the clock making the ram airs for 3 pennies per day, but still it will be awesome. Joking on the last statement, not joking on the awesome.
> 
> Man if I had a business I would totally propose ted williams 5 grand for a short commericial.


Sounds good... can I hit yer pop up fer the $5 grand?


----------

